# Mantids in the media



## *RYAN* (Sep 28, 2005)

Does anyone know if there are any shows about mantids, any documentaries out there, anything about them on televsion out there ? i was just wondering because I wwould like to see thier behavior in the wild in the comfort of my own home ... lol jk ... i dont really have any mantids in my area .. so yea if you any post them

Thanks,

:twisted: RYAN :twisted:


----------



## Johnald Chaffinch (Oct 3, 2005)

i'm also after some documentaries on them, i know there's one cos there's a thread about it on here, but the thread was old and the link didnt work 

i have the Life On Earth box-set and there's an orchid mantis on that, it's only about a minute long but still quality. anyone know of any full documentaries on them?


----------



## ellroy (Oct 22, 2005)

Theres a little bit in the 'trials of life' series which shows nymphs hatching out of the ooth which was really cool. Also, I'm sure there will be mantids in the New 'David Attenborough - Life in the Undergrowth' series which I think starts on the BBC in December

Cheers

Alan


----------



## Johnald Chaffinch (Oct 22, 2005)

there's a Gongylus gongylode in Microcosmos, that film's a must for anyone into insects


----------



## Ian (Oct 22, 2005)

Yeah alan, I saw the book life in the undergrowth today in waterstones, some fantasic pix in there. A really nice on of an orchid mantis as well  

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## Johnald Chaffinch (Oct 22, 2005)

aha - http://www.hdtvtotal.com/gallery-displayim...m-19-pos-5.html

now all we need is the DVD that goes inside it :?


----------



## Samzo (Oct 22, 2005)

Look what I found  http://dsc.discovery.com/tvlistings/episod...amp;channel=SCI


----------



## Johnald Chaffinch (Oct 22, 2005)

is that just for americans? i cant see it in their listings even though it says a time and date there


----------



## Samzo (Oct 22, 2005)

oh, i dont know. better not be just for americans! :x


----------



## Rick (Oct 22, 2005)

> Look what I found  http://dsc.discovery.com/tvlistings/episod...amp;channel=SCI


I have that one dowloaded onto my computer. Somebody posted it on here awhile back. It's a good show on mantids.


----------



## Samzo (Oct 22, 2005)

Oh cool, is it a large file? If not would you be able to host it somewhere?


----------



## Johnald Chaffinch (Oct 22, 2005)

yeah i reckon quite a lot of us are interested in seeing it. i've searched most of the torrent sites and soulseek and the like, cant find it anywhere


----------



## MantisSouth (Oct 23, 2005)

Yeah, that old link is gone.. I'd really like to see it.


----------



## DMJ (Oct 23, 2005)

I have it on DVD but to load it to one of these sites and all would take forever. SOMEONE POST IT!!! lol


----------



## Samzo (Oct 23, 2005)

dave rip it then zip it lol and host it!


----------



## Johnald Chaffinch (Oct 23, 2005)

there must be a way of doing this, if a few of us had it then we could put it up on a torrent site and everyone would be able to get to see it. keep on the lookout!


----------

